# SLP Flats 6-4-18



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

In the water around 6:30 am. Tide was low low low. Waded out to the first gut. Decent incoming tide all day. Chunked the golden bomb into the middle of the gut and let the current drift the bait toward the drop off. It was a slow bite but I managed a 29" red first picture that was CPR. That fish actually hit as I was putting the phone up from making the video below. Caught 3 trout by 8 and it slowed way down. I waded across the gut and after it got shallow I could see giant schools of mullet in thigh deep water being harassed by something.

It was not birds either. I threw out a golden bomb and as soon as it hit the water, 26" that ended up on the stringer and in the last pic. Next cast, 19" red. Then nothing for a while. Moved around a bit and managed two more trout. All trout 16-17.5"

At the truck by 11.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice!.....howâ€™d the surf look?


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks guys. Not that good but not horrible. I drove around the gulf side when I finished. A few guys were fishing long rods. They said they caught a few reds but that was it. You might could wade fish it but it would be wet and a lot of work.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

HoustonKid said:


> Thanks guys. Not that good but not horrible. I drove around the gulf side when I finished. A few guys were fishing long rods. They said they caught a few reds but that was it. You might could wade fish it but it would be wet and a lot of work.


Thx, appreciate it....


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Excellent! It was really nice out on the water today!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report and nice catch.


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice stringer of fish! Thanks for taking the time to post the report!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I enjoy reading reports so I post mine for others to enjoy and hopefully help catch some fish. 

I just finished cleaning the fish and all of the trout were males. 

The redfish must have been hungry. Looks like he ate the rubber end of a fishing pole. At first I thought it was a hermit crab when I felt it. Then I cut it out and nope. Rubber fishing pole end.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good detailed report. Thanks


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice report. Redfish are like goats, they will eat almost anything.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

good job! break out the grease


----------



## Wooly48 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's unbelievable! I like to open up the guts to see what they are eating, sometimes some real strange stuff, pen top, a small shinny key, and a wade of pink bubble gum! Very nice report and pictures!


----------

